# Paying for treatment when not eligible for NHS funding



## littlechicken (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,
I've got pcos and am so lucky to have an 18 month old daughter following ovarian drilling on the NHS. Metformin and clomid did nothing for me. We would really like another child is possible. My gp is referring me back to the fertility unit but says I may have to pay for some of the NHS treatment this time. Does anyone know how the costs compare to a private clinic or have any experience of whether you have to pay for some or all of the treatment?
Thank you xxx


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi just seen your post and didn't want to read and run. I'm not sure on all treatments but I paid private for ivf and altogether the cost was 5k I think. Took us 6 years to get here worked first time and now have a 7 month old girl. Good luck x


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

I was self funding at an NHS hospital and paid £2990 excluding drugs. Prior to finding out we needed ivf all the tests, scans etc were free. Once we'd signed the consent forms the price included all scans, appointments etc but we had to pay for some additional tests like AMH so there were no hidden extras really. 
This was significantly cheaper than a private clinic in the U.K. would have been. For our next two cycles we went to Spain which was about the same price as self funding NHS but with facilities similar to a private clincc here. 

Good luck!


----------

